# Insurance



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi

Who do people recommend for insurance?
Picking puppy up in 3 weeks so have started looking for insurance cover.
Puppy comes with 4 weeks insurance (pet plan) so no great rush, but I like to be prepared. Have already registered with a vets, got bed, blanket, toys, lead etc

Have heard Marks and Spensers are meant to be good.
Have got a quote off Direct Line


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we are with more than have only ever had to claim once. its abot £30 a month for all three


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Our vet offers an HMO, which is also good with the local animal hospital. So that's what we use.


----------



## Andrea (Nov 28, 2010)

I am also looking into this - we had a special offer initially which has now run out so I'm trying to get a good policy.

I've been quoted £15.90 a month (or £20.53/£39.15 for different types of cover-for-life) from *Petplan*. Maximum payments are up to £3000 per condition for 12 months (or up to £4000 a year/£12000 depending on level). The most expensive covered for life policies include things like paying for loss from death/straying, boarding fees, holiday cancellation, which I don't think are really necessary (we have family who will look after him in holidays).

Then there's the *local vet *(where Bailey has already been to be microchipped, they seem good) offers £22 a month. No excesses, lifelong cover.

However, *Tesco* Pet Insurance offers £6.12 for standard, £8.86 for extra cover, so that's a lot cheaper. Max payments, £2500 or 12 months on standard, £4000 on extra, and it doesn't cover loss/death of dog.

There is a lot of info here: http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/insurance/cut-pet-insurance-costs
But it is bamboozling me a bit. And the forum discussion seems to involve a lot of dogs with pre-existing conditions or pedigree breeds which have particular health problems that I think may not apply to a cockapoo.

Anyone got any advice or suggestions as to what I should be looking for? Quite broke so trying to keep costs down but obviously want to make sure that Bailey is covered for the future. I'm tempted to go with the vets but then what if they go out of business or something or we move - apparently it can be difficult to get new insurance for an older dog?


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

*Argos Pet Insurance*

Were with argos ordered online via Quidco cashback website. Works out at under £ 11 for mid level cover. Argos get good reviews online too, generally


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I got a quote that looked good .... will have to look who it is and re look at itjust to check sometimes on surface look ok !!!!! but i saw info once that said tescos were difficult to pay up x


----------

